# Smoked Mullet, Fla Kind



## 2cycle (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm trying to remember how we did it, its been 30yrs since I've smoked mullet and can't remember all the details.  I remember that it took several hours back then, and was sooo good.  We're getting a good mullet run here now, and seeing all those nice mullet around the docks got me hankerin for some smoked mullet.

  Anyone got a good proceedure for it, would be greatly appreciated.

  Greg


----------



## supervman (Aug 10, 2008)

YOU SMOKE HAIR???????? 

j/k 

Lol


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2008)

Boy, I just wish I could catch some. I usually do my Blues and Spanish around 3 to 3 1/2 hours. Lots of spices, especially black pepper. Love smoked mullet though. Dips are good too.


----------



## 2cycle (Aug 10, 2008)

As I recall, all we did was brine and smoke.  Just can't remember how long for each.

  Greg


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't even brine, which may be why my mullet never taste quite like the ones at our seafood fest. Not sure if they brine or not though. My wife wants the fish more dry for the dips, so 3 1/2 hours at 200Âº or so did it.


----------



## 2cycle (Aug 10, 2008)

I want it to be like it was when I was younger in Fla, it had a hint of salt  but not overpowering.  I do remember that they were cleaned like swordfish, removing the belly scum first.

  Greg


----------

